# [Dreamweaver] Site/Projekt modifizieren



## ricounltd (16. November 2011)

Hallo,
ich habe da ein kleines Problem und hoffe ihr könnt mir dabei helfen. Meine gesamte Site (also mein Projekt) war ursprünglich mit ISO-8859-15 kodiert. Nun habe bzw. musste ich auf UTF-8 umstellen... soweit so gut: Die komplette Datenbank inkl. Umlaute sind bereits erfolgreich kodiert, aber das Problem habe ich mit den Dateien.

Ich muss alle Dateien (welche in meinem Projekt enthalten sind) von "West European" nach "UTF-8" umwandeln. Es sind allerdings mehr als 8.000 Dateien und die alle per Hand ändern ist ja nicht gerade schön.

Wie kann ich das umgehen? Also, gibt es irgendwo ein Programm, in dem ich meine Dateien durchlaufen lassen kann oder gibt es vielleicht die Möglichkeit mit Dreamweaver (CS5) die komplette Site zu modifizieren, so wie ich es mit einzelnen Dateien mache?

Ich hoffe, dass ihr mir helfen könnt. Bin dankbar für jede Hilfe und freue mich auf eure Lösungen.


----------



## ByeBye 242513 (16. November 2011)

8.000 Dateien sind eine Menge Holz zum händischen bearbeiten.. Und du bist dir sicher das es über Dreamweaver nicht funktioniert?

Alternativ kannst du im Internet nach *UTF-8 Konvertern* suchen, habe spontan einige gefunden.

Notfalls auch über das Programm *Notepad++*, jedoch wirst du da auch keine 8.000 Dateien auf einmal öffnen können.

*EDIT:*
Habe hier noch einen Interessanten Beitrag gefunden, LINK: http://www.d-mueller.de/blog/ut...


----------



## Starfox2007 (27. November 2011)

Mit Dreamweaver geht das nicht, hab selber erst meine Internetseiten auf UTF-8 umgestellt.

Ich hatte allerdings nur so 40 Seiten da ging das auch mit Dreamweaver von Hand.

Ansonsten wie HerbertJ schon schreibt UTF-8 Konverter Googlen.


----------



## samtron786 (19. Januar 2012)

Starfox2007 hat gesagt.:


> Mit Dreamweaver geht das nicht, hab selber erst meine Internetseiten auf UTF-8 umgestellt.
> 
> Ich hatte allerdings nur so 40 Seiten da ging das auch mit Dreamweaver von Hand.
> 
> Ansonsten wie HerbertJ schon schreibt UTF-8 Konverter Googlen.




Ich hatte auch Mit Dreamweaver auf UTF-8 umgestellt aber ging nicht 
musste mit Hand einzelnen Buchstaben schreiben
MfG


----------

